# Basic Pneumatic prop? Need help



## Unclecreepy (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi all,
I am new to the forums. 
I have never made a pneumatic prop.
I thought I would start out with something I saw at a Halloween store last year.
It was a simple box/crate.
There were chains around the crate.
When someone walked by the guy would hit a switch and the rod would smash the top of the crate, lifting the top and rattle the chains.
It would scare the hell out of people not expecting it.
I thought I might try to make it and maybe even put a light inside also.

I know nothing about Pneumatics. Can anyone help me out with a plan and parts list to make this happen?
I would like to do it next week before my Halloween party on the 24th.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you,

Creepy


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Do you want a piece by piece or a kit? LOL just have to throw in getting close to the wire on this


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

UncleCreepy the prop you're referring to is a Monster in the Box. There's several ways to pull that off.

There's two on http://www.halloweenmonsterlist.info/ that aren't pneumatic.

Here's one that Chris from HauntCast.net put together.


----------



## Unclecreepy (Oct 13, 2009)

I think a kit might be easier for a noob like myself.
I didn't really see a kit for it.
Thanks for links guys.
I don't know if I have the time to build it.
I think I want to try anyways.


Creepy


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Dean over at monsterguts.com sells a kit, and has the instructions for putting one together. 
KIT:
http://monsterguts.com/monster-kits/box-monster-pneumatic-kit-lid-and-bottom-/prod_126.html

Instructions:
http://www.monsterguts.com/kits/mblb/mblb/index.html


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Lotus said:


> Dean over at monsterguts.com sells a kit, and has the instructions for putting one together.
> KIT:
> http://monsterguts.com/monster-kits/box-monster-pneumatic-kit-lid-and-bottom-/prod_126.html
> 
> ...


Those aren't complete kits.
Those kits don't include a controller with sound, speakers, trigger or lights. If you want a prop like you described then this kit includes everything . All you need is a wood crate
Crate Beast Kit
http://www.frightprops.com/FrightProps/props/Product.asp?ID=0764


----------



## Creeper (Nov 7, 2008)

Or, as mentioned above, skip the pneumatics and get a cardboard box and loop some chain over it. Get a drill plugged into a motion detector with a bent hook in the bit. Stick the end of the bent hook through the box so when the motion is triggered, the drill kicks on and spins your hook - shaking the box. Easy prop you can do in a day and use stuff you probably already have.

Here's another one from Monsterlist: http://bananaman165.home.comcast.net/~bananaman165/MIAB.htm


----------



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

See below I f'd up!


----------



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

Hate to be a wet towel but first off, you'd be lucky to get a kit and put it together in time for a party on the 24th! Most of the online Halloween suppliers are either not shipping anymore this season or can't guarantee shipments will arrive by Halloween let alone the 24th and even then you'd have no time to put it together! Unless you already had all the pneumatics and this includes, cylinders, valves, connectors, pressure regulators..oy and the electronics as well not to mention building the wood crate, getting that type of MITB done in 9 days, working exactly how it should and all, for someone whose never built a pneumatic prop before...seems like it would be tough! You may want to go with the simpler version referred to in this post already with a motor of some sort and a simple box. But don't let me spoil your dream, make it if you can! Here's my favorite which just happens to be the monster guts kit with a slight modification. 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/70490-2008-monster-box.html


----------



## papabear (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm late to the forum but I agree with mroct31. However, in the future, if you decide to work with pneumatics, go to the local pneumatics supply house for the supplies to start with. The knowledge they have to get you started will be invaluable. Then mail order parts for savings. I just started pneumatics this year and they are easier then you may think. That project is only a day or twos work for me. I love pressure. Haunt on!


----------

